# Multiple Exposures



## Yahoozy (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone got C/C for these?
multiple exposures i shot with a Canon Powershot A630 and edited in Photoshop in about 20 minutes a piece

1. yah, the skys blown out and theres a lot of noise but i just wanted to do one i was bored 






2. This one's my pride and joy =D


----------



## Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

The second one is nice....


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 14, 2008)

hahah thanks dude =P


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha... whoa, thats cool. How did you do that? The second one is the best ofc


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 14, 2008)

its actually pretty easy
all you do is get the camera on a tripod, put it in Manual mode, then take all the shots u want without the backround changing
then u just push em all together in Photoshop
again, it takes like 20 minutes if u want it to look really good


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 15, 2008)

hah both are cool but the quality of the first is terrible 
i'm gonna try this


----------



## GwHizzKid (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been wanting to do this for awhile now but I can not find a tutorial to do this...can you tell me how you did this or is there a site I can look at...2 is really good


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm okay I understood everything until photoshop. How do you just push em all together? I mean, do you paste one photo onto another and erase the parts that are covering the first layer, or?


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 15, 2008)

The first one seems a bit grainy, however the second one seems good.  Great work!


----------



## Brad Hardy (Feb 15, 2008)

looks familiar


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 15, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Hmm okay I understood everything until photoshop. How do you just push em all together? I mean, do you paste one photo onto another and erase the parts that are covering the first layer, or?



thats exactly what you do
just find the pic that is the furthest back and that becomes your backround
then pull up each individual picture at a time and lasso the object then copy and paste it into the backround layer
move it until its in the right spot and erase any backround overlapping other subjects
its really not that complicated, i just thought of it one day when i was daydreaming in class hahah


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> thats exactly what you do
> just find the pic that is the furthest back and that becomes your backround
> then pull up each individual picture at a time and lasso the object then copy and paste it into the backround layer
> move it until its in the right spot and erase any backround overlapping other subjects
> its really not that complicated, i just thought of it one day when i was daydreaming in class hahah



Haha... I'm gonna try it one day  Sounds like fun lol.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 16, 2008)

it is pretty fun hahah

and btw i did that in photoshop with no idea what i was doing and it was easy to figure out so its not hard at all =P


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 16, 2008)

The 2nd one rocks for me. Nice job!


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 16, 2008)

hahah thanks dude =P


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> it is pretty fun hahah
> 
> and btw i did that in photoshop with no idea what i was doing and it was easy to figure out so its not hard at all =P




Haha - alright, well I do have some experience with that program, so I'll give it a try sometime!


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 16, 2008)

I posted about this program in another "multiple shots" thread, but I found a link to the download.

Microsoft Research Group Shot

Takes a mere 2 seconds to make similar photos such as in this thread.  The research time is over, but you can move the error box out of the way and use the program.


----------



## Carman (Feb 17, 2008)

Another method in Photoshop is to use layer masks. For me it gives much better results than just copy and pasting in.


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 17, 2008)

Just paste them all in photoshop and use the history tool to brush each one in.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks guys ill give these techniques a try =P


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 17, 2008)

What a fun idea!!  I don't care much for the first one, but I LOVE the second one.  I'm going to have to try this out somehow!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, the sign in this playground is pretty funny.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 17, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> BTW, the sign in this playground is pretty funny.



hahah yup i wanted to make sure u could see it =P


----------



## ksven (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the second one. Looks like fun


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 18, 2008)

good job!


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

haha... i decided to try one too last night.  drank lots of heinekens and this is what happened...


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 18, 2008)

leila said:


> haha... i decided to try one too last night.  drank lots of heinekens and this is what happened...



You shoulda tried moving the cat in random areas haha that would be funny, a bunch of cats..


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 18, 2008)

hahah its pretty easy eh?


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 18, 2008)

leila said:


> haha... i decided to try one too last night.  drank lots of heinekens and this is what happened...


You don't look old enough to be drinking lots of heinekens


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah pretty easy but fun!!!
mrod, i feel young again!! haha just turned 28 so feeling old until i see this comment 

I think this photo should be one of the assignments!


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> You shoulda tried moving the cat in random areas haha that would be funny, a bunch of cats..




maybe next time  would be hard though cause it's hard to move a cat around without him getting all scared.


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 18, 2008)

leila said:


> maybe next time  would be hard though cause it's hard to move a cat around without him getting all scared.



Haha - yeah, you could try though... hmm, maybe get him a treat or something while you take another picture, maybe you could be petting him or holding him or somethin


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Haha - yeah, you could try though... hmm, maybe get him a treat or something while you take another picture, maybe you could be petting him or holding him or somethin




hehe yeah i guess so... i'll try that!


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> hehe yeah i guess so... i'll try that!




Haha -  looking forward to seeing it - lol!


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is mine! lmao. That was fun... just had bad lighting ... hm I'm going to try it somewhere else.. haha!











Edit: 

Here's my other one:


----------



## noescape (Feb 19, 2008)

haha These are pretty sweet... I'll definitely have to try that!


----------



## matt-l (Feb 19, 2008)

i really the second one(yahoozy)


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

nice chantal! glad someone else joined the fun


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 19, 2008)

hahah this would be a cool assignment =P


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

The second one with you talking to yourself just makes me laugh!  Nice!


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lmao, thanks!


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 20, 2008)

and heres another one i cooked up yesterday =P
just a bit grainy and the lightings not the best but it was the best place i could find


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 20, 2008)

haha thats awesome. DONT TELL ME YOU OWN ALL THOSE COMPUERS. it would ahev been cool if you were watching pron on one.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 20, 2008)

1. thanks =P
2. nah, its the computer lab and my school
3. well, you cant see all the screens can you?


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool stuff, haha.

JW, is that my pic of L.A. on the top right pc's screen? I swear it looks just like it. (from what I can see)


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 20, 2008)

hahah good eye

it is indeed hahah
i was wondering if ud see it =P

theres also TPF on the browser 4th to the left =P


----------

